# Mainframe in Holland :)



## donateeye (Jan 29, 2012)

Guten Tag,

I am new to the forum. 

I have got 6 years of experience in Mainframe, all the 6 years in India. I am willing to work in Europe particularly 'The Netherlands'. I am applying in as many jobsites and I know that the probability of getting a job from jobsites is very minimal. 

I have my brother working in Netherlands for the last 5 years, but he is not in IT. Would like to know what are the good methods to follow to get a job.

your advice would be of great help to me.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try jobserve.com or our sponsors links. Agreed it would be difficult for just mainframe experience. There are enough old mainframe dinosaurs in Europe looking for the jobs. Another way is to get a job with Indian IT consultancies like Tata, etc. That is the way most of them get a placement in Europe. Or learn web technologies, java, etc.

ps. Guten Tag is German. Goieiiiiiiii Dag! is Dutch!


----------



## donateeye (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the reply.


----------

